

Hessian – A brand for sale - jgv
http://hessian.tv/

======
jcoder
A good brand is informed by the company/person/whatever being branded.

~~~
designNERD
Does that have to happen up front? We buy fonts the same way, pre made and
tailor to use later.

------
hapless
a : a native of Hesse

b : a German mercenary serving in the British forces during the American
Revolution; broadly : a mercenary soldier

Powerful, unavoidable connotations are only valuable in a brand when they
reinforce the product being sold.

~~~
digikata
c : a term describing a specific type of matrix in mathematics

~~~
arrakeen
d : pejorative for metalhead:
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hessian>

------
arrakeen
the design with the logo tilted and tiled looks very..erm..fascist

~~~
pieratt
Fascist? How so?

------
danalmeida
Certainly a unique idea.

My only concern is the stigma of this idea will certainly carry over to its
purchaser. I, personally, will always have this first impression of the brand
as it is currently presented. How can I take this brand seriously in another
space, representing a different product or business?

Today, Hessian branded itself as some kind of supply-side logo design. That is
what I will always think of when I see it, not its new owner.

